# Moone's Emerald Oil



## springhead (Oct 10, 2011)

I was always under the impression that it was some kind of machine oil in these bottles.


----------



## springhead (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess not... it's a medicine bottle. Snake oil bottle?


----------



## springhead (Oct 10, 2011)

They got some nice bottles over there at the International Laboratories... heh...


----------



## springhead (Oct 10, 2011)

Emerald colored snake oil.


----------



## springhead (Oct 10, 2011)

Expensive stuff... looks like a 2 or 3 ounce bottle. The bottle cost more than the snake oil... heh...


----------



## madman (Oct 11, 2011)

yep i thought the same thing thanks for sharing cool bottle!


----------



## ncbred (Oct 11, 2011)

She puts the lotion on her skin or else she gets the hose again...


----------



## springhead (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know what it means but it's funny...


----------



## tftfan (Oct 11, 2011)

[&o]  put the dog inm the g. d. basket  []


----------



## tftfan (Oct 11, 2011)

nice bottle !!


----------



## ncbred (Oct 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  springhead
> 
> I don't know what it means but it's funny...


 
 Its a quote by Buffalo Bill from the movie Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2011)

FROM


----------



## springhead (Oct 12, 2011)

Should have gotten it while it was on sale... heh...


----------



## springhead (Oct 12, 2011)

Fined $25.00... heh...

 Good link Cowseatmaize.... and little lambs eat ivy?


----------

